# Rockets re-sign Chuck Hayes



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Details to come!

Edit: Option picked up for $664,209, 1 year.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*

Great news! :clap: 

Give him some real mins, JVG!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*

oh thank heavens! 

Im drinking a beer to this one...Woot


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*

This is good news. 

Two things for certain are we'll have a nice rebounder on the team and Hayesfan will be back in our forum for at least one more season.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*



OneBadLT123 said:


> oh thank heavens!
> 
> Im drinking a beer to this one...Woot


Easy brother, this offseason you will need room for a truck of beers!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*

Oh yes i was hoping for this news, Chuck is an awesome player, he really saved us a couple of times this season


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*

Brilliant move, IMO. He now is going to have a real career.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*

Contract info: Apparently we just picked up the 2nd year option on his contract, which should be between 600k-900k. It doesn't cut into our 2006 MLE, and we will have the Early Bird rights to match any offers he gets next season (using our 2007 MLE).


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*

im gonna ***** about this now before it ever becomes confusing, but the term is re-sign. resign is what you do when you are quitting.

thought i would clear that up early in the off season before i see a "ryan bowen resigns" thread and i get all happy before i realize he actually re-signed.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*



I Start Fires said:


> im gonna ***** about this now before it ever becomes confusing, but the term is re-sign. resign is what you do when you are quitting.
> 
> thought i would clear that up early in the off season before i see a "ryan bowen resigns" thread and i get all happy before i realize he actually re-signed.


Somantics.

the thread says "Rockets resign Chuck Hayes." I think people can reasonably assume that means to re-sign.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*



TManiAC said:


> Somantics.
> 
> the thread says "Rockets resign Chuck Hayes." I think people can reasonably assume that means to re-sign.


like i said, i was gonna ***** about it before it became confusing because i have seen threads in other forums in the past where i thought "why did he resign?" before i clicked it and saw he "re-signed." i understood this thread.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*

after watching and seeing some of his stats after one season, he reminds me of a ben wallace type player, with the same intensity, not a tall player at his position, but his hustle and energy makes up for it, but i dont think he can block the way wallace does, but all around his defensive game is similar to ben, without the blocking. offensive game is about the same because he doesnt really do much same with ben.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*



Rockets111 said:


> after watching and seeing some of his stats after one season, he reminds me of a ben wallace type player, with the same intensity, not a tall player at his position, but his hustle and energy makes up for it, but i dont think he can block the way wallace does, but all around his defensive game is similar to ben, without the blocking. offensive game is about the same because he doesnt really do much same with ben.


Really reaching.

Chuck Hayes doesnt do anything well but rebound. His defense is also suspect because of a lack of recognition and his size.

Basically, all Hayes does is deny the second shot (by cleaning up defensive boards), Ben Wallace would deny the first, second, and any possibility of a third shot (by blocking shots, helping on penetrating guards, and boarding like a monster). I just dont think hes more than a bench player at this point and doubt he can be more than that. 

That said, Hayes brings the intensity the Rockets need and is worth every penny the Rockets give him.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*



Rockets111 said:


> after watching and seeing some of his stats after one season, he reminds me of a ben wallace type player, with the same intensity, not a tall player at his position, but his hustle and energy makes up for it, but i dont think he can block the way wallace does, but all around his defensive game is similar to ben, without the blocking. offensive game is about the same because he doesnt really do much same with ben.


What're you nuts? You can't compare the two because they don't even play the same position. Chuck Hayes, if were compared to a man of his size would be Shawn Marion. Well actually it'd be compared to Marion's rebounding game, as we have not seen Chuck shooting funky jumpshots everywhere yet. That and Chuck can't really block shots.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank God... I can now relax!!!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Thank God... I can now relax!!!


lol, i think all of us rockets fans were just worried about losing another good poster if he left since you might would have left with him.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> lol, i think all of us rockets fans were just worried about losing another good poster if he left since you might would have left with him.


 :angel: 

I would have probably still been around a bit, because to know Yao is to love Yao (at least as far as I am concerned) but you have got me definately now.

I am really glad that they took the option because I like him playing with this team... I may not be a huge JVG fan, but Houston has a good fan atmosphere (at least what I have been exposed to!) and there is a lot of talent that he can learn from. 

PLUS.. this now means I can plan some of my trips around games I wanna go see... that is as soon as the schedule for next season is released. I am definately going to Detroit if at all possible (I have connections with really good seat season passes up there!!)... as well as planning a day trip if there are any games scheduled in Cleveland or Indy on the weekends.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

yes now we're definate contenders :biggrin:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

A good start to the offseason.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, the next thing we should do is to force Ryan Bowen not to pick up the player option for next year.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

:clap: :cheers:


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

yeash... thats kicks *** now give him more game time and this guy can be a quality player...

i wonder why this kid wasn't drafted


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Rockets resign Chuck Hayes*



I Start Fires said:


> like i said, i was gonna ***** about it before it became confusing because i have seen threads in other forums in the past where i thought "why did he resign?" before i clicked it and saw he "re-signed." i understood this thread.


Well first of all, bball players don't "resign", nor can they. Coaches can resign, GMs can resign, so technically there shouldn't be any mix-up.

Anyhow, best news so far this off-season (very early on this off season).


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The interesting thing about the Chuck Hayes deal is what the Chronicle already stated. We now have 3 PF's under contract. JVG has made it clear that he would like to upgrade at this position. We cannot start the season with the same sorry PF core we have.

Either JHo or Swift is gone in some sort of trade for a PG/SG/SF. (Probably Swift with the smaller contract.) We will then draft Sheldon Williams as our PF of the future depending on how things playout over the top 7 picks. We will then look for a wing player in the second round and sign another quality wing player with the MLE.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

You know what does this mean Rockets' fans? In the Draft it is unlikely we will get a big man for the first round. PG/SG/SF are likely.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> The interesting thing about the Chuck Hayes deal is what the Chronicle already stated. We now have 3 PF's under contract. JVG has made it clear that he would like to upgrade at this position. We cannot start the season with the same sorry PF core we have.
> 
> Either JHo or Swift is gone in some sort of trade for a PG/SG/SF. (Probably Swift with the smaller contract.) We will then draft Sheldon Williams as our PF of the future depending on how things playout over the top 7 picks. We will then look for a wing player in the second round and sign another quality wing player with the MLE.


You know whats irritating to me is the Houston media? Anytime someone in the Texans org farts, we hear about it. The NBA draft is two weeks away, and they're not covering it at all? This is our first solidly high pck since YaoMing? Its a muy importante draft, for us?

On the Hayes signing, good start like what was stated, but the war at PF is far from over. I really think Stro will never fit this team's needs. His D is very unreliable, pisspoor shooting and decison-making in this offense is a detriment. All that and he doesn't rebound well? I think he arse should be traded to NJNets, they wanted him and we could def. do that deal somehow. So many PF who would at least be better defenders/rebounders? Heck, with Cato and Yao together we had one of the best defensive sets in the league. Imagine if Nazr Mohammed or Krystic was next to him. Get rid of Stro, he's total garbage for "us", not saying he can never be good anywhere else, but this isn't a good fit for him or us.

One more thing, DON'T SCREW UP THE DRAFT LIKE THE TEXANS MORONS. Draft a 2 or a combo guard is the swingman isn't available. Get some darn versatile players here, versatile like "I shoot and defend at 2 positions" not versatile like Ryan Bowen??? He shouldnt' be re-signed yet again, I don't give a frog's fat arse about his "hustle". Hustle means I am not good or even average at anything tangible: No weak links the chain that should be our mantra this off-season. :cheers: Good news for Chuck, now he's got to earn that paycheck by training this summer on his game.


----------

